# craftsman 2 18hp



## dmcustomz (Jun 13, 2016)

ok i just bought this craftsman 2 18hp tractor with a 44 inch deck. i al looking for a snow plow or dozer blade for it. the model number for the tractor is 917.254410. i looked at the attachment fitup guide post above in the forum and is says that there is no blade for it but i have seen other people put blades on the tractors. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Anything is possible with a welder...


----------

